# VLC Vuvuzela-blocking-plugin



## FrogLS (Jun 20, 2010)

For those who are watching the FIFA World Cup in South Africa on computer and
is annoyed by the Vuvuzela noise, theris an vlc plugin to filter this out.

http://www.ind.rwth-aachen.de/en/research/tools/vuvuzelautlos/

I am not sure if the linux .so file is adaptable under Freebsd.

Can somebody check this out. I won't have access to my Freebsd box in the near
future to check it myself.


----------

